# Short vanes or Long vanes



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

what is better short or long vanes, speed, control, what ever what is better? I have just be noticing a lot of people are using short ones and i use long ones, so if shorter is better then i want to know.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to the Blazer vanes and love em...it might be all mental, but my scores shot up 30 points by just using them...


----------



## Elknut (Mar 4, 2008)

I switched to blazer vanes last year and I will never look back... they work better than I would have ever imagined. I have heard some people don't like them. By the way I use a biscut and shoot a lot 1000's of arrow every summer, no problems and I shoot as good as any one I shoot with. Hope this helps...


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Five inch real feathers, right helical. Nothing else compares. I shoot what I hunt with, and I don't want to leave anything to chance. Arrow stabilization with or without broadheads is a certainty.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Elknut said:


> I switched to blazer vanes last year and I will never look back... they work better than I would have ever imagined. I have heard some people don't like them. By the way I use a biscut and shoot a lot 1000's of arrow every summer, no problems and I shoot as good as any one I shoot with. Hope this helps...


Good to hear... I have a biscuit on right now too and was wondering how blazers would work.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't get blazers. Doesn't their high profile design serve the same purpose as longer veins (i.e. stability)? And if that is the case doesn't that give them more drag as well as noise when compared to a short and low profile vein? Seems like just another way to skin a cat. Are there different results between blazers and 4" to 5" veins? And what are the advantages? Just some questions I have.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The way that I feel on this subject is quite simple. You can have pretty decent results with a bare arrow and no veins. If you ad small veins you will gain stability and shoot a field tip or the new Epek Broadhead with out any problems. If you shoot a fixed blade then you had better switch to a long vein with some twist to it. That will make your flight much slower but more acurate. Bottom line,,,,,,,,,,,,,Back end drag makes for more stability but slower speeds.
You need to decide which is more importantant to you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hitting where I am looking is what is important to me, Long FEATHERS! :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends entirely on the rest of the set up.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have always used 4 inch vanes or feathers and have always had good flight with muzzys or similar sized broadheads. I have been playing with the Blazers this winter and so far the jury is stil out on them. They seem to stabaliz the arrow well even with a broadhead. I have had a tough time fletching them though and getting them to stay on the shaft. I will be playing with them more over the next couple weeks and deciding if I am going to use them this year.

Mark


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Dura vanes makes a tweener , Thats between a 4 inch and a 2 inch. The 3 inch Duras fly great.. Shot the Blazers and I don't see a lot of difference. Shot the 4 inch, they still get to the target.. So I guess it's what ever wets your willow..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot 4" for several years and my groups were _ok_ at distance (More than 40 yds). My groups were 5-6 inches at 40, at times a little bigger. I had heard the same mixed reviews from people and thought I'd give them a try. My groups at 20 and 30 stayed pretty close to the same with broad heads, but at distance (Out to 100) the difference was very noticeable. I shot 3D 3 times a week all fall with broadheads and every now and again would use the exact same set up, only with 4" instead of the blazers. I'm not sure why, but my accuracy _definitely_ was improved with the broad heads I use. And no, there was not any tuning issues.

Elknut says he is happy with his performance with Blazers. I tried for a year and a half to talk him into trying them out. Finally last summer he fletched up a few at my house, but wouldn't shoot them when we practiced. When he finally did he was kicking himself in the jusnk and wondering why the heck he didn't listen to me sooner.

I'll admit, I have no idea why they fly better for us, it could be a mental thing like someone mentioned. Bottom line for _me_ is that I am happy with the performance with My set up. But to each his own.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Ask 22 what to do if you can't get your fletching glue to come out of the container.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Ask 22 what to do if you can't get your fletching glue to come out of the container.


I'll take the bite..........You all know the feeling of when you open your fletching glue and in my case, Goat tuff. Well you squeeze and sqeeze but nothing will come out. You then poke a needle down the top and still nothing comes out. You then unscrew it and look down it from the end that you just unscrewed to see if there is some blockage.........................NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, put it in your mouth in an attempt to blow through it.....................You'll just have to trust me on this one!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I just blew coke all over the computer screen.......


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Ask 22 what to do if you can't get your fletching glue to come out of the container.
> ...


I have a tube of fishing lure glue that now has a toothpick glued to the opening. It sets up SUPER quick and I put the toothpick in the top to seal it so it doesn't spill right?? Well now, I can't get the toothpick out (its glued in very solidly) so I have to take the cap off and use a stick or something to dig out glue for the lures or whatever else.... I actually used it to glue a fletching on and that thing will NEVER come off now. :lol: I doubt I'd ever put it near my mouth.... can't grant the wife that kind of happiness.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually have gone as far as to fletch 6 vanes instead of 3....WOW...huge difference in grouping them tighter...I had to go back to just 3 because I was skinning vanes off every shoot.. 8) .Love those Blazer vanes.


----------

